# Star Wars: Episode 9: Finn-Darsteller empfand Arbeit als Gefängnis



## Darkmoon76 (28. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9: Finn-Darsteller empfand Arbeit als Gefängnis* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9: Finn-Darsteller empfand Arbeit als Gefängnis*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2021)

Kann ihn verstehen, und rückblickend ist er auch nicht der erste Darsteller der sich "auf hohem Niveau" beklagt. Denke er möchte hinterher nicht so enden wie Hamill, Fisher und Co. die man über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte auf eben DIE eine Rolle reduziert und ihnen sonst kaum Spielraum für andere Charaktere und Filmprojekte einräumt. Man weiss ja dass das Mitwirken in Star Wars oftmals mehr Fluch denn Segen sein kann... Es sei denn man heisst Harrison Ford. ^^

Bei Boyega mach ich mir relativ wenig Sorgen. Disney ist nicht der einzige Brötchengeber in Hollywood, und abseits von SW konnte er ja auch in ganz anderen Filmen jenseits von Big Budget-Größe überzeugen. "Detroit" möchte ich da nur nennen, großartiger Film und ein vorzüglich performender John.


----------



## Nico69l1 (28. Januar 2021)

da kann man ja froh sein, dass er gefängnis und nicht baumwollfeld gesagt hat, bei seinen unsinnigen aber immerhin sehr fantasievollen vorwürfen.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (28. Januar 2021)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> da kann man ja froh sein, dass er gefängnis und nicht baumwollfeld gesagt hat, bei seinen unsinnigen aber immerhin sehr fantasievollen vorwürfen.


Hast du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? das einzig Unsinnige ist dein Baumwoll-Sager. Es ist klar, dass, wenn man sich für eine Trilogie verpflichten lässt, in der man einen nicht gerade vielseitigen Charakter spielt sich als Schauspieler etwas eingeengt fühlen kann. Das ist alles, was er gesagt hat und dieses Problem haben viele Schauspieler bei langjährigen Engagements.


----------



## Mustafa2 (29. Januar 2021)

Ich finde den Typen voll unsympathisch und finde das der du sein geblabber viel zu viel aufmerksamkeit bekommt.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Januar 2021)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> da kann man ja froh sein, dass er gefängnis und nicht baumwollfeld gesagt hat, bei seinen unsinnigen aber immerhin sehr fantasievollen vorwürfen.



Sehr taktvoll.



Mustafa2 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Typen voll unsympathisch und finde das der du sein geblabber viel zu viel aufmerksamkeit bekommt.



... es sei darauf hingewiesen dass er nur gesagt hat, dass halt es manchmal einengend ist..  naturgemäß. Er hat in dem Kontext nix negatives zum Franchise oder zu sonst was anderen gesagt. Von Vorwürfen sehe ich da nix. Also im Prinzip das, was alle Schauspieler über diesen Sachverhalt sagen.

Eigentlich keine herausragende Neuigkeit und ich weiß nicht, warum man darüber ein Aufheben machen sollte.

Originalquelle lesen im Original ist wie immer anzuraten. (Die verlinkte Quelle WinterIsComing verlinkt wiederum auf CinemaBlend)


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Boyega mach ich mir relativ wenig Sorgen. Disney ist nicht der einzige Brötchengeber in Hollywood, und abseits von SW konnte er ja auch in ganz anderen Filmen jenseits von Big Budget-Größe überzeugen.



Boyega ist komplett verbrannt.
Der Mann hat übertrieben gesagt alles und jeden der oberen Etagen in Verbindung mit Star Wars der Diskriminierung bzw. Rassismus beschuldigt.
So ein Vorgehen merken sich nicht nur die Entscheidungsträger bei Disney - jedes größere Filmstudio wird es sich zweimal überlegen jemanden einzustellen, der als Dank seine Brötchengeber, seiner Mitarbeiter und das Produkt durch den Kakao zieht.
Er hat ne große Karriere bei Arthouse Produktionen vor sich, wenn überhaupt.


----------

